# Fiona's Radishing Apple Salad



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thought of this mixture as I was driving home.


2 cups cubed granny smith apples, peeled or not
1 cup sliced radishes
1 cup halved red grapes
½ cup diced celery hearts, no leaves or use them
½ cup chopped walnuts
4 tablespoons  your favorite Italian Dressing

Mix all together and chill for an hour.

4 servings


----------

